# Discovery Piranha Show



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

These are huge. Right click and save as....

Part One
Part Two
Part Three
Part Four
Part Five

** EDIT: Winkyee has compressed these to a smaller size....now they are only like 20megs per clip! **

FluidNYC Backup:

Part 1 - just click on it..

Part 2 - just click on it

Part 3 - just click on it

Part 4 - just click on it

Part 5 - just click on it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

you werent kidding when you said they were huge!!!

EDIT: Was this the show that was on the other dya?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey sweet dreams to all of you for a while. just gonna leave my pc downloading part 1&2 for now. Thank you very much fellow members, for sharing these films.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

slooooooooooooow. it's ok i'll wait. thanks Xenon. this is awesome. i missed it in canada, but now thanks to you i can hopefully see it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the links Xenon, and Fluid for look'in out.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

thanks soo much for the links....i missed out on the show last night.....


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks Guys


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Just downloaded and watched the first part









Wasnt on in the UK, so getting a chance to see it now!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Did the server just go down or something? Downloads stopped and can't reconnect to the server..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

LouiCypher said:


> Did the server just go down or something? Downloads stopped and can't reconnect to the server..


 same here!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

crap i was dling it and it suddenly stopped....there was an error saying it cannot dl from the website and may not be available....what do you think happened?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> crap i was dling it and it suddenly stopped....there was an error saying it cannot dl from the website and may not be available....what do you think happened?


 used up the bandwidth I expect due to the HUGE ass files!

Got the first one, and was half way through 2 and 3


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

I cant dl either. Thanks alot two xenon and fluid and anyone else who help to get these vids up!

Oburi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe the bandwidth limit is exceeded by now (if there is any...), or maybe the server is just overloaded...
I couldn't even start my download :sad:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

did anyone get the first part....I did....its really really good


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

can it be fixed?...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> did anyone get the first part....I did....its really really good

































Not fair....


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > did anyone get the first part....I did....its really really good
> ...


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I just put it on my server..for backup MIRROR.

you can try to DL it here. be gentle. :smile:

Please download 1 part at a time. thnx-

Part 1 - just click on it..

Part 2 - just click on it

Part 3 - just click on it

Part 4 - just click on it

Part 5 - just click on it


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

mrror isn't working for some strange reason, it keeps DLing a 1KB file for me and says it's done after that.???

this is pissing me off, can we have another person host it?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

not working guys..
get on pfury irc and send it thru there.. or msn...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> mrror isn't working for some strange reason, it keeps DLing a 1KB file for me and says it's done after that.???
> 
> this is pissing me off, can we have another person host it?


 i get the same thing







hang in there emjay it's only one day old, we will get it :nod: you have to believe :laugh:


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Let me know if it downloads* ok..

Should work now, i mis-spelled it heh..
anyhow i threw um in a zip file for each part.
just unzip and enjoy.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

i'm downloading the zip files but they're like 562 bytes.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

ok try now.. damm this week has been sh*t for my internet.

NO NEED to right click and save as, you can just click on the link direct.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

am I the only one having this problem =(

Sorry Fluid ... you the man!!!!!!!!!
























love your site by the way


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Uhhh, 63 MB ??? this could take a while


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> Uhhh, 63 MB ??? this could take a while


 and thats just the first one which is 10 mins long, you've got the other 4 to get yet aswell!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks for hosting htis, up in canada we diidn't get to see this.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

FLUIDNYC <-------- Pfury pimp of the day.
thanks dude.. ima dl that stuff later..


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

and we cannot forget *primetime3wise* for a sweet capture


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

If anyone in the UK wants this then PM me your address and I'll send you a CD with it on.

I should have it all dowloaded and put on by Wednesday, so will have it by Thursday. I'll also put all the P videos I've got on there aswell!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

thanks guys its finally workng! you guys should be nominated for motm!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

np







i just hope the server is more stable now. i coulda made them smaller, but quality wouldn't have been nearly as good.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> I'll also put all the P videos I've got on there aswell!


what kinda P videos you got? :smile:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > I'll also put all the P videos I've got on there aswell!
> ...


 P as in Piranha


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

currently dling a 1.52kb/sec....its gonna be done in NO TIME!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Wierd, it's not working for me.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

hmm i dled it and it wont open...it says "compressed folder is invalid or corrupted".....how do i fix this?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

ya after about 20 mins. it quit downloading


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i wanna get a haircut out of those teeth too!!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey guys, try the GetRight software to download the videos. And play it in the updated DivX player. Good luck to all.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

finallly got all 5 parts.... now just to watch them. if you guys are having trouble wait till the dead of the night. i was recieving at 40k/s. got 3 parts in less than an hour. thanks to craig though for sending me parts. now if anyone is looking for the movie i can send them it through MSN. just PM me.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> finallly got all 5 parts.... now just to watch them. if you guys are having trouble wait till the dead of the night. i was recieving at 40k/s. got 3 parts in less than an hour. thanks to craig though for sending me parts. now if anyone is looking for the movie i can send them it through MSN. just PM me.


 no worries, Im not sure why it ended up cutting off, but you've got it now!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pythonwill said:


> ya after about 20 mins. it quit downloading


 people asked for a capture....a 30 minute show isnt small


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

EMJAY said:


> mrror isn't working for some strange reason, it keeps DLing a 1KB file for me and says it's done after that.???
> 
> this is pissing me off, can we have another person host it?


 hosting 200 megs of videos and serving them out to a community of 2500 is not an easy task...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

by the way, a million thanx again to fluid, primetime and xenon.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I almost cried at the part where all the piranha's were dying from receeding water.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah that movie was amazing. alot of piranha die though. oh well thats nature i guess.

and if anyone wants it i can send it through MSN, as long asyour not a dial-up user.
im on DSL

just PM me


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'll send via msn too.

[email protected]


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Topic pinned_*

Thanks to all people involved in making this possible


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Xenon said:


> hosting 200 megs of videos and serving them out to a community of 2500 is not an easy task...


You can say that again.
*Over 1000+ downloads *since i put it up, and there still going strong.
(and got logs to prove it)

I will leave my mirror up till Friday.

Whoever didnt see it, I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

got all 5 of them.!!! WAtching it now!..thanx, thanx, thanx..!!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

having some trouble with the vidz... Craig sent to me but i have audio and no visual. I tried to dl part 2 off of fluidnyc's mirror and it comes up as a corrupt archive..







..can someone send me working parts?

Oburi


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

for some reason i cant dl the whole file...and when i try to open it, it ends up being a corrupt file...can someone email me the video?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

oburi said:


> i have audio and no visual.


 Sounds like you need the Divx Codec.

As for zip being courrpt, i had zipped it using XP Pro. 
So it should open no problem, seems you 2 are the ony ones with this prob..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

fluidnyc said:


> *Over 1000+ downloads *since i put it up, and there still going strong.
> (and got logs to prove it)
> 
> I will leave my mirror up till Friday.
> ...


 pfury can kill a machine dude.


----------



## just a newbie (Oct 24, 2003)

I emailed Nigel about the possibility of a dvd and here's the rely...

PS: Thanks for your positive feedback about the piranha show. As far as I
know there are no plans for a video or DVD release of the film, but then
this sort of thing is handled by Discovery not Nigel personally. If we hear
any news about "Piranhas" we'll post something on the nigelmarven website,
but I doubt this'll happen, sadly. However, it is very likely that the show
will be repeated in the next few months on Discovery.

So great Job guys !!!!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Well it seems like everyone has gotten a copy.*

the mirror is now closed.

Hope you guys Enjoyed it.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

aw shibby.. not me.. guys... anyone? me? i still need it.. sorry .. been busy... but if possible .. i'd like it guys.. my msn is [email protected]hotmail.com


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> aw shibby.. not me.. guys... anyone? me? i still need it.. sorry .. been busy... but if possible .. i'd like it guys.. my msn is [email protected]


 SENT.

Now everyone has it. :smile:


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I can put them up for downloading if someone can get me the files...I'll try the various d/l links. PM me if you can get it to me....I'll post links here when I get it all.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

nm, the original links appear to be working fine now...


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

I have no sound on the files!!! Anone else havign this problem?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i have sound but it plays in slow mo wonder how id go about fixing that


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

I needed the auio tag 353 codec or somthing, and now the sound works, but as you said it is in slow mo....help?


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

yes my problem also. the sound is to deep

can anyone hook me up with a original divx copy? or something that hasnt been chopped to hell? i will try to get something set up for everyone?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Man, all these links dont work..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Man, all these links dont work..


 I don't think the video's are on the webserver anymore - I'd pm the ones that hosted/posted the video's in the first place: maybe they can help you out


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

did anyone host/post these vids again?

id like to get them...


----------



## JazzyJess (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah i would like to see these vids if someone could post some new links i would be very greatful

Thx Jesse


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the video server couldn't hadle the traffic any more, which is why it is down at the moment...

We are currently looking out for an alternative, so please be patient, and keep an eye out on the Staff Announcements section


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmmm if anyone knows a link that works can you please pm it too me thanks


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

hi people, i have racently saw these avi files and attepmted to download them but couldn't. Are they still working? I wanna watch them.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey, I was wondering, Can someone send me all of the files? Maybe I can be of help and send it to other people when they need it.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i think it's still no go on the vids


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Is there any way i can see this

Can sombody put it in the downloads section?


----------



## antizero (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone has these files and can send them to me, or briefly make them available for download, I can host them for awhile. I have a 5GB daily bandwidth.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hello









PM or MSN me


----------

